# "S" Scale Zombie Diorama



## kdaracal

My son and I worked on this for about a month. Most of the work and ideas come from him. He has had these 30mm metal zombie figures and finally figured out what to do with them. The zombies are sold here:

http://www.zombiesmith.com/collections/zombies-by-the-slice/

Here are some pics of the (mostly) finished diorama:










All the normal people are from a local train store. They are oblivious to the impending attack:



















_*More.........*_


----------



## kdaracal

Couple more:





































_*Finally.........*_


----------



## kdaracal

Last few:














































Thanks for looking.


----------



## kdaracal

The house has a color-changing candle light from Hobby Lobby. $2. The cemetery is the kit sold by Woodland Scenic called Maple Leaf Cemetery. My son used a magnifying glass and toothpicks to paint the eyes. I'm really proud of him!


----------



## John P

Fun!


----------



## dge467

Pretty cool man! The detailing is great,it looks like it was a fun build!


----------



## kdaracal

Really fun to build. Not too shabby work from my son, either! One of those where you can keep on adding........never really done. Don't know where to put the dang thing, though.

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## bucwheat

Nice!:thumbsup:


----------



## Els

I like it and it is just in time for Halloween. The zombie with half a body going up the hill reminds me of the show The Walking Dead. Its always fun to find a project that you and the kids are interested in working on. Thanks for posting.


----------



## kdaracal

Thanks, everyone. I'm always trying to pass along the hobby to my son. But it's a tough sell, these days.


----------



## MightyMax

There coming to get you Barbara....
Neat little dio your son and you put together.

Max Bryant


----------



## roadrner

Scarry! Get out the shotguns and hope we have enough shells. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## roadskare63

roadrner said:


> Scarry! Get out the shotguns and hope we have enough shells. :thumbsup: rr


I'm with him^^^!!!:freak:AAAaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh!!!


----------



## kdaracal

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## Spockr

That was so much fun! Thanks for posting all the shots. Really nice. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kdaracal

Thanks, Spockr. Not perfect, but we learned a lot on how to handle these materials. I know *MY* dio decorations will be better for it! I plan on some cool ground cover for some model bases.


----------



## kdaracal

One good thing with a project like this (besides Father Son time) is all the leftover grass and shrubberies. Because we always need:

_"another shrubbery!"_

_"No, no, we have no shrubberies here!"_


----------



## MadCap Romanian

Yeah...has that whole "Opening sequence" of The Living Dead to it. When the people don't know the Zombies are coming yet.


----------

